# Money saving Dog



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Last night at 3AM Koko started barking he only barks at people who come near the house. We thought it was the guard. He kept barking so finally Myrna got up to see what the h*ll he was barking about. Well there was a water leak in one of the pipes going to the bathroom. We turned off the water and we all went back to sleep. He didn't rescue us from a fire or nothing like that but, but if there was something he would warn us. He's my hero today


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Good & Smart Dog.

Fred


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Nice work Koko, that's certainly deserving of a big pork shoulder.


On a side note, good looking pup you've got.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

too bad you cant teach him how to fix broken pipes


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

c_acton98 said:


> Last night at 3AM Koko started barking he only barks at people who come near the house. We thought it was the guard. He kept barking so finally Myrna got up to see what the h*ll he was barking about. Well there was a water leak in one of the pipes going to the bathroom. We turned off the water and we all went back to sleep. He didn't rescue us from a fire or nothing like that but, but if there was something he would warn us. He's my hero today


does he have a brother or sister ??   

:second::second:


----------

